# I bought a horse today for $25



## twister (Mar 9, 2010)

Here it is:
















I am going to paint it and put it in front of the barn surrounded by flowers when spring gets here.

Yvonne


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a cool find! Why would you paint it? What color?

I saw one in an upscale boutique. It was painted turquoise and was covered with slivers of mirror. Nof my style, but it was fun to look at!


----------



## twister (Mar 9, 2010)

Well it doesn't look it in the picture but the paint is scratched, the stand needs fixing, I am going to paint horse colours, I just don't know what colour yet. Maybe a bay or a pinto. And then I will put a varnish on so it won't get faded by the weather. My hubby is going to fix the stand for me.





Yvonne


----------



## Farina (Mar 10, 2010)

This will really going to be an easy keeper, every time healthy and shouldn't have signs of bad behavior... just the perfect horse.


----------



## little lady (Mar 10, 2010)

How cool! That is a really neat idea, please post pics of completed project as I would love to see it.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 10, 2010)

that's certainly the bargain of the month! wow - that's great - can't wait to see what you do with it. Very nice!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, she looks like she's a well behaved, easy keeper! And maybe has some Buckeroo behind her!!!


----------



## Marty (Mar 10, 2010)

I have one that is white with red and green trim. He's in the yard by the wishing well.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 10, 2010)

Love it





Did something of the same myself with a large metal horse/wall art, but it ended up on our kitchen wall.

It hung in an ice cream parlor, as a kid I would gaze at it and think how beautiful it was. Years and years later the place was sold and items were auctioned off. Well you know, it found its way "home"


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 11, 2010)

What a great find!! We had one in our store that someone painted up as a carousel horse and used the crackle paint to make it look antiqued. Then they put it in a pole that was painted similarly. Love to see pics when you get it painted and out in the garden.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 12, 2010)

.....and he'll never need his feet trimmed!



Very cute!!! I used to ride one of those at the grocery store when I was a kid!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 12, 2010)

What a great find,looking forward to seeing pictures of it in your garden.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great find. I make carousel horses out of them. I've found them at garage sales, and even set out by the road with trash!!

If course, MY personal spring mare is up in the attic, waiting for my grandson!

Hmm-that looks like a Blue Boy Eye!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Mar 24, 2010)

Too cute



I just love her and make sure to post pics when she is done being painted and set up


----------

